# Lame girls car



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

thought I might have some more interest over here

Well I am a new owner of a 96 Cabrio w/ a Tdi swap in it

Wrecked my 98 tdi jetta and motor found its way into this car

its white with with flint interior and a bad white top

motor specs:
upsolute chip
.205mm nozzels 
full exhaust no cat

only pic I have of it right now

just installed tonight
oem euro trunk
oem textured euro bumpers
oem dual fan rad support/rebar
amber turns
"kanye shades"
hella all red

plans:
coils (haha)
some kinda wheels...16x8 bbs rs
new top

suspension changed to;
Bagyard bombers (sitting in my room)
Airlift rears
Alum 5 gal tank
Acuuair Manifold
dual 480s
switchspeed
random fittings




2 random ones of the car and engine bay





the car that started the build

was dirtyjakes old tdi...got it to this point right before h20

installed b&g's, new headlights with oem rheostat, new interrior and a few other pars, and also fresh 15x8 and 15x 8.5 rms



was driving along when this happened...guy ran a red light cuz he was late to work...strut tower ripped off the body and car was totaled due to that

luckily the rms were untouched and i was able to drive the car home...limped it basically tho due to a cracked intercooler


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

that sucks but it looks like ur off to a good start with the cabrio.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

my last bagged car...so this deff isnt my first rodeo with air

hated it last time as well...andrew knows all about that lol


[/


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

hah, look who's back in the saddle!


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

wow --- didn't know that happened to dirtyjakes old rig, that paint was so fresh. good luck with the build. i'm looking forward to it. :thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

paint was good, body work was just bad...i loved that car tho for the short time i owned it 

got bored so i threw on the fronts tonight

car has 185/65 tires lol so its sitting on them


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

i will be running 14s with the same tire size  --- is this notched already? im curious.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

not yet, still waiting to buy a welder, itll deff drop some more after that

not sure if im gonna do the tie rod flip and extended ball joints or not


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

this is gonna be cool


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

subscribed...
looks like a sweet project!


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

so i did my notch, still sittin on the tie rods, might notch for those tonight as well as redo my axle notch since it should be moved back a little bit

but wheels came today and everything else will be there when i get home so ill have some updated pics tonight once everything is installed


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

small update, waiting on power kit for the compressors


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

wyomissing! I go to penn state right there, hope to see this around. car looks good


----------



## Brownie1524 (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks good man!


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> wyomissing! I go to penn state right there, hope to see this around. car looks good


ill be driving it as soon as its done which should be in about a week, im usually in my white m3



Brownie1524 said:


> Looks good man!


Thanks

heres a slightly better pic with the top up and all the caps on


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

this is holding me up in the front, pinch welds on the ground on both sides


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

throw a jetta front on there and fix that rust spot and that car is perfect...imo


----------



## F4UH8TRS (Dec 3, 2009)

thats dope. i didn't know you can lay pinch. 

knowing that i may need to pick one up and drag that sh** straight mini trucking style.


----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

Looking good. 

My dad has a restaurant in wyomissing. Idk if you've seen itbut it's plaza Azteca.


----------



## MkIII Jetta (Feb 16, 2007)

pshhh thats not low! no sarcasm here...literally...im serious...


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

looks sick :thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

vr6vdub97 said:


> throw a jetta front on there and fix that rust spot and that car is perfect...imo


eh too many run the jetta front, i was going for oem + euro on this one hence the bumpers and trunk and everything else it has 



F4UH8TRS said:


> thats dope. i didn't know you can lay pinch.
> 
> knowing that i may need to pick one up and drag that sh** straight mini trucking style.


the pinch welds will be hammered flat this weekend or cut off and plate welded on



VirginiaBeachA4 said:


> Looking good.
> 
> My dad has a restaurant in wyomissing. Idk if you've seen itbut it's plaza Azteca.


drive by that place all the time but never tried it



MkIII Jetta said:


> pshhh thats not low! no sarcasm here...literally...im serious...


order your tires yet?



vwgliin05 said:


> looks sick :thumbup:


thanks, should have some updates this weekend


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> eh too many run the jetta front, i was going for oem + euro on this one hence the bumpers and trunk and everything else it has
> 
> 
> yeah after i posted it i looked back at it and really dig the front


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

just one with the fleet at my house, the jetta is my girls tdi we just picked up


----------



## MkIII Jetta (Feb 16, 2007)

ive been looking..found what i need now its girlfriend time


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

just about finished up the trunk this weekend, will get pics one i am done

my rear lines are blowing outa the fittings tho, thinking i may have to run 1/4" in the back instead of 3/8"


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

popping out of the fitting at the bag or off the valves?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

popping out at the fittings, switched them to 1/4" which solved the problem for now, just need to order some dot hose instead of the stuff i get from work for free


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

still working on more low, working on the pinchwelds and tie rod notches, prolly gonna try notching the rear for the beam


----------



## MkIII Jetta (Feb 16, 2007)

this isn't looking good...no not one bit....


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

oh nice, moarrrr pics of the e46 haha


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

i dont have any good ones, and its getting parted out this weekend prolly


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

a bagged cabby tdi has always been my dream. hats off to you man. this is excellent. :beer:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

what you're doing is what i need to do. 

those tierods are annoying


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

nap83 said:


> what you're doing is what i need to do.
> 
> those tierods are annoying


im actually not even on myne yet, pinchwelds hit first :screwy:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

the uneasy feeling of pulling a full turn on a merging lane towards the highway at 30psi makes me cringe. if i don't do this soon, i'll be bending that sh*t. :laugh:


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> i dont have any good ones, and its getting parted out this weekend prolly


You just got this shipped up from down south, and your parting it already?:what:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

shipped up?


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

I dont remember how it happened, that was too long ago to remember. But, you just got it and you're parting it already...


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

told you I have a hard time keeping cars, plus the m3 just isnt practical at all to own for me right now


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

sad to see this go


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

i might end up keeping it as well, i just hate the maintence on the car its nothing to easily deal with thats even reasonably priced at all, so expensive even when doing everything on your own

thinking about some drop plates for the rear to get it down alot as well


----------



## A111 OEM (Jan 14, 2009)

Saw this car at H2o love it


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Same thing I told Cort, these cars need bigger wheels. The pinch welds hold you up, if you went a size up in the wheels you would see more tuck at that height. You're just as low and technically you are "lower" as you articulate the suspension more. Is yours bouncy BTW? Corts had a very distinct bounce to it at times which is odd as my R32 is amazing to ride in (weight is my guess). I hope you keep it and build it up!


----------

